# U-he and Spectrasonics, sales??



## Greeno (Jun 8, 2020)

U-he and Spectrasonics

most other companies have/are doing sales in light of a global recession, when will these two finally do a sale?


----------



## Jaap (Jun 8, 2020)

U-he does now and then a 25% off sale, but you can forget a Spectrasonics sale, they never did one and very unlikely they will do now. Sometimes via retailers you can find some 10 - 15% discount on Spectrasonics products.


----------



## Greeno (Jun 8, 2020)

Jaap said:


> U-he does now and then a 25% off sale, but you can forget a Spectrasonics sale, they never did one and very unlikely they will do now. Sometimes via retailers you can find some 10 - 15% discount on Spectrasonics products.



thanks for clarification, here's hoping that something happens


----------



## peladio (Jun 8, 2020)

Your best bet is buying second hand..watch the classifieds here and on KVR forum..u-he and Spectrasonics products are worth every cent though..


----------



## Jaap (Jun 8, 2020)

Greeno said:


> thanks for clarification, here's hoping that something happens



Indeed, one can always hope and who knows, but as Peladio above me is noting, buying a second hand copy of Omnisphere (or any of their other products) is great option. The license can only be sold once though, so if you buy a second hand copy, you can't sell it yourself anymore (could be handy to know this).


----------



## Hellfog (Jun 8, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Indeed, one can always hope and who knows, but as Peladio above me is noting, buying a second hand copy of Omnisphere (or any of their other products) is great option. The license can only be sold once though, so if you buy a second hand copy, you can't sell it yourself anymore (could be handy to know this).





Jaap said:


> The license can only be sold once though, so if you buy a second hand copy, you can't sell it yourself anymore (could be handy to know this).




Did not know this, but I will never sell mine.


----------



## Iswhatitis (Jun 8, 2020)

Greeno said:


> U-he and Spectrasonics
> 
> most other companies have/are doing sales in light of a global recession, when will these two finally do a sale?


Musiciansfriend.com regularly give out 20% coupons which you can use to get Omnisphere and Spectrasonics.


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jun 8, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> Musiciansfriend.com regularly give out 20% coupons which you can use to get Omnisphere and Spectrasonics.


Don't mean to derail the thread, but has anyone received any of these lately? I used to get 15% or 20% disount emails from Musician's Friend all the time, but have not seen one in months. It makes me wonder if they decided to discontinue them, given Guitar Center's financial issues. Is it just me?


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 8, 2020)

@ReelToLogic 
Now that you mention it,I bought Omni with a 20% MF coupon many years ago and I think I also snagged my 1st dip in the Komplete ecosystem wth the MF coupon. 
i don’t buy from MF much anymore but it seems like they send these out for the most part during long holiday weekend sales like Memorial Day.
I think these coupon events might not occur as often or be as generous nowadays offering a 15% discount seems more typical.
From my understanding while the same corporation owns both GC and MF they’re separate and different companies.MF not having a brick and mortar model seems to be in better shape than GC (less overhead,rent etc....)
Regardless the health of GC might very well affect the parent corporations marketing decisions for both companies.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 14, 2020)

i missed the U-he sale with NI and have regretted ever since. they almost never have sales. 

i think they dont want to water down their products like waves have done.


----------



## Michel Simons (Jun 14, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> i missed the U-he sale with NI and have regretted ever since. they almost never have sales.



I know that feeling. I guess your best bet is buying from someone else. A couple of weeks ago I just missed Diva for 80 USD.


----------



## greggybud (Jun 16, 2020)

Jaap said:


> U-he does now and then a 25% off sale, but you can forget a Spectrasonics sale, they never did one and very unlikely they will do now. Sometimes via retailers you can find some 10 - 15% discount on Spectrasonics products.



Yes. I did get Zebra2 Black Friday for a decent price... But I think that sale is rare as someone mentioned this was the first time they discounted Zebra2 so much. I'm guessing they did this because a new Zebra upgrade is due soon.

And Omnisphere...forget it. Long ago I was a bit turned off by the fact that when Atmosphere was first released you could not transfer the license. Later on they changed that policy.

Other than buying 2nd hand, the best I can think of is Guitar Centers Memorial Day, and Labor Day sales where everything in the store (less all the products in fine print) is discounted by a percentage...sometimes 10%, 15%, or maybe 20% and sometimes depending on the product dollar amount. Also, if your product just happens to be in the fine print, it pays to call them and say you are ready to make a purchase right now. I speak from experience doing this with another software developer that was listed in the fine print.


----------



## gordinho (Jun 23, 2020)

gsilbers said:


> i missed the U-he sale with NI and have regretted ever since. they almost never have sales.
> 
> i think they dont want to water down their products like waves have done.


Often licenses are up for sale on kvr's used market. I have sold a few u-he licenses there.


----------



## telecode101 (Jun 23, 2020)

..


----------



## Pier (Jul 16, 2020)

U-He rarely makes sales. I think Urs has mentioned in KVR that he believes sales are unfair to customers that bought the product at full price. They had that NI sale which was super juicy. They also had something like a 15% discount if you signed up to their newsletter a couple of years ago. I bought Diva that way.

They do have serious upgrade discounts though. If you buy Zebra 2 and the Dark Zebra you will get Zebra 3 for free when it comes out. I got Hive 2 for free because I bought Hive 1 a couple of months earlier but the upgrade was something like $50.


----------



## zvenx (Jul 16, 2020)

Hive upgrade i believe was and is 20 Euros.

Probably one of the cheapest upgrades I have ever seen for anything 

But yeah i have never seen a Spectrasonics time limited sale (I think some RMX expanders have dropped price over time and there is an Expander Bundle price for RMX) and i have been a customer since probably 1994.

U-he has rare sales, an NI sale was the best, i think they might have had a Black Friday sale once, and they sometimes send out surveys which give you a coupon which you can use to get a discounted price.

rsp


----------



## Pier (Jul 16, 2020)

zvenx said:


> Hive upgrade i believe was and is 20 Euros.



You're right!






Hive - Upgrade | u-he


u-he products: creative software synthesizers, effects and soundsets



u-he.com


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 16, 2020)

I believe Urs has said he regrets the NI sale. I wouldn’t expect another sale from U-he - not like that one, anyway. Fair upgrades seem standard. My upgrade from Hive to Hive2 was free.

Retailers sometimes have sales that can be applied to, say, Spectrasonics.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 10, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> Musiciansfriend.com regularly give out 20% coupons which you can use to get Omnisphere and Spectrasonics.




a heads up for Omnisphere and bargain hunters in general:

Musicians Friend is currently having a “Rocktober” sale with a 20% discount off of qualifying products.
I already have Omnisphere so I didn’t try to buy now but fwiw I bought Omnisphere years ago with a similar MF sale.Hopefully Omni will be eligible for the “Rocktober” discount.


*edit* I tried the code and it didn’t work but MF says call them and speak to a representative,sometimes that means they can’t apply the discount on the website but if you call they might be able to apply the discount.
It’s worth a shot,good luck and Happy Hunting 👍


----------



## kevinh (Oct 10, 2020)

vitocorleone123 said:


> I believe Urs has said he regrets the NI sale. I wouldn’t expect another sale from U-he - not like that one, anyway. Fair upgrades seem standard. My upgrade from Hive to Hive2 was free.
> 
> Retailers sometimes have sales that can be applied to, say, Spectrasonics.



As someone that never owned any U-he products before the NI sale, I’m glad they did. I’ve purchased several more after the sale and I’m now a loyal customer. Nothing to regret from my side.


----------



## SupremeFist (Oct 11, 2020)

kevinh said:


> As someone that never owned any U-he products before the NI sale, I’m glad they did. I’ve purchased several more after the sale and I’m now a loyal customer. Nothing to regret from my side.


I recently bought Diva and Repro at full price and don't regret a penny.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 11, 2020)

They never do sales.


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 11, 2020)

..


----------



## kevinh (Oct 11, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> there was a good NI/U-he deal a couple of years ago. but i dont think it will happen again. people abused it and U-he got burnt.


Curious how people abused it. Did a lot purchase and resold them? Or how so?


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 11, 2020)

..


----------



## Quasar (Oct 11, 2020)

Iswhatitis said:


> Musiciansfriend.com regularly give out 20% coupons which you can use to get Omnisphere and Spectrasonics.


15% at Musician's Friend is much more common than 20%, but if you're patient 20% will appear. This is how I got my Omnisphere, and AFAIK is the cheapest way to get it new.

Their ad letters often say "call us for even better savings!" and it might be worth a shot to see if a 20% discount is possible that way. But I have never called them.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 11, 2020)

Quasar said:


> 15% at Musician's Friend is much more common than 20%, but if you're patient 20% will appear. This is how I got my Omnisphere, and AFAIK is the cheapest way to get it new.
> 
> Their ad letters often say "call us for even better savings!" and it might be worth a shot to see if a 20% discount is possible that way. But I have never called them.





Musicians Friend is currently having a “Rocktober” sale with a 20% discount off of qualifying products.
I already have Omnisphere so I didn’t try to buy now but fwiw I bought Omnisphere years ago with a similar MF sale.Hopefully Omni will be eligible for the “Rocktober” discount.


*edit* I tried the code and it didn’t work but MF says call them and speak to a representative,sometimes that means they can’t apply the discount on the website but if you call they might be able to apply the discount.
It’s worth a shot,good luck and Happy Hunting 👍


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 11, 2020)

I put Omnisphere in my cart and entered the "rocktober" promo code. The discount is 10%.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 11, 2020)

kevinh said:


> As someone that never owned any U-he products before the NI sale, I’m glad they did. I’ve purchased several more after the sale and I’m now a loyal customer. Nothing to regret from my side.



Same. I bought Hive2 after the sale, during which I picked up Diva and Repro, if I remember right.


----------



## kevinh (Oct 11, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> my understanding is they bought the collection at a heavy discount and then just turned around and sold it in pieces at a profit. check KVR threads. U-he didn't have anything in place to control re-selling on used market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I would assume this is the case after any NI/black Friday sale and not unique to u-he. There are always bad apples unfortunately. I’ve heard several times that u-he got burnt but haven’t heard from other developers who have also had NI sales complain. The additional exposure to huge NI base seems like a win. Maybe U-he is more vocal. I’m still glad they had the sale


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 11, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> I put Omnisphere in my cart and entered the "rocktober" promo code. The discount is 10%.




They must have tweaked the website since I tried,it’s not 20% but it’s still better than full price. 😊


----------



## telecode101 (Oct 11, 2020)

..


----------



## Jkist (Oct 12, 2020)

These guys have Keyscape for an awesome price. I just purchased, I'll have to let you guys know how long the shipping takes.I expect a few weeks.









Spectrasonics Keyscape Collector Keyboards Virtual Instrument (USB) at Juno Records.


Buy Spectrasonics Keyscape Collector Keyboards Virtual Instrument (USB) at Juno Records. In stock now for same-day shipping.



www.juno.co.uk





Also Omnisphere for an awesome price too:









Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 Power Synth Virtual Instrument Software (USB) at Juno Records.


Buy Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 Power Synth Virtual Instrument Software (USB) at Juno Records. In stock now for same-day shipping.



www.juno.co.uk


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 12, 2020)

Buy them and get to work, or waste valuable time on 45 different synths and millions of presets to search through.
Learning forms of synthesis is like learning Piano.

Months go by and you don’t see progress but one day you wake up and it comes together. It’s rewarding and inspiring because now everything’s working.

Go for it.

Here’s what I consider a workflow killer. Ordered and paid for on the 7th of October, pre ordered in September. Couldn’t even get a manual until October 3rd.


----------



## kevinh (Oct 12, 2020)

Jkist said:


> These guys have Keyscape for an awesome price. I just purchased, I'll have to let you guys know how long the shipping takes.I expect a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shhhh.....it’s my secret store...don’t tell too many people. I usually pay for the faster shipping so I can track.


----------



## twincities (Oct 12, 2020)

Jkist said:


> Also Omnisphere for an awesome price too:



well you just made a sale for them, thanks!


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Oct 13, 2020)

Buy Zebra HZ now, get Zebra 3 for free in 15 years. Promise.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 13, 2020)

Half of the sample libraries out there are stuff Omnisphere includes...so it’s a downright steal at regular price


----------



## easyrider (Oct 13, 2020)

Omnisphere is basically the best thing I have bought for my studio.


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi,

just checked the Juno store. They are selling v2.0, not the actual v2.6. Don't know if the update is free, though


----------



## kevinh (Oct 14, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> just checked the Juno store. They are selling v2.0, not the actual v2.6. Don't know if the update is free, though



*Omnisphere* 2.6 is available now as a *FREE update* for all registered *Omnisphere* 2 users!


----------



## Jkist (Oct 14, 2020)

tf-drone said:


> Hi,
> 
> just checked the Juno store. They are selling v2.0, not the actual v2.6. Don't know if the update is free, though


Good catch! But yes, shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Time+Space (Oct 14, 2020)

Not a discount but we're currently offering two free expansion packs with Omnisphere, plus if you're signed up to our loyalty points programme you get just over 3000 points which is equivalent to around £15 that can be used against a future purchase.

Note - we can only ship Spectrasonics products within the UK....

https://www.timespace.com/products/spectrasonics-omnisphere-2


----------



## Dombaeb (Oct 16, 2020)

I’m selling my Diva now if someone interested. Don’t mind to promote it, just accidentally met the topic


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 16, 2020)

Zebra2 and the free Zebrallete have been updated. Zebralette has a new cleaner interface, and a lot of presets and tweaking..









u-he updates Zebra2, The Dark Zebra, and Zebralette to v2.9.2, CVilization introduced


u-he has announced the release of an update to the Zebra2 family of synthesizer instruments: Zebra2 and The Dark Zebra, and the free Zebralette.




rekkerd.org





The installer includes the full zebra, but you can just delete the dll

The download link on the site seems broken..here is a direct link (from UHe :



Index of /downloads/releases


----------



## kevinh (Oct 16, 2020)

Zebra-hz is still showing up as older version. Might need to give it a day for them to fix.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 16, 2020)

kevinh said:


> Zebra-hz is still showing up as older version. Might need to give it a day for them to fix.




The update from my understanding is for Zebra.
Dark Zebra aka Zebra HZ is not part of this update.


----------



## kevinh (Oct 16, 2020)

Update announcement...

U-he updates Zebra2, The Dark Zebra, and Zebralette to v2.9.2, CVilization introduced

u-he has announced the release of an update to the Zebra2 family of synthesizer instruments: Zebra2 and The Dark Zebra, and the free Zebralette.

The Dark Zebra 2.9.2 is now fully NKS-ready and macOS 10.16 “Big Sur” compatible.


----------



## kevinh (Oct 17, 2020)

kevinh said:


> Update announcement...
> 
> U-he updates Zebra2, The Dark Zebra, and Zebralette to v2.9.2, CVilization introduced
> 
> ...



I received fixed link this morning and was able to download dark zebra update


----------



## YaniDee (Oct 17, 2020)

I guess you guys didn't see my post above with a direct link..


----------



## kevinh (Oct 17, 2020)

YaniDee said:


> I guess you guys didn't see my post above with a direct link..



I did but direct link didn’t include dark zebra when I looked at it last night. It did work for regular zebra so thanks for that


----------



## Jkist (Oct 21, 2020)

Jkist said:


> These guys have Keyscape for an awesome price. I just purchased, I'll have to let you guys know how long the shipping takes.I expect a few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Keyscape arrived today. So took about a week. Not bad at all! I am very satisfied


----------



## CT (Oct 21, 2020)

Sorry to be "that guy," but I'm selling Zebra2/HZ in the classifieds section here, if anyone is pining for a sale.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 21, 2020)

Mike T said:


> Sorry to be "that guy," but I'm selling Zebra2/HZ in the classifieds section here, if anyone is pining for a sale.



I already have those, but I saw your post and this is really a very decent price for anyone interested.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 21, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I already have those, but I saw your post and this is really a very decent price for anyone interested.




+1 that’s a nice price for a great synth bundle 🎶❤️🎶


----------

